# Donations



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have 6 members that have made donations using a email address other than the one used to setup your Outbackers account and I canâ€™t find your user account to put the Outbackers Contributor on your profiles. Please send me a PM with your Forum Name and the email address you used on paypal.

Thanks for Supporting the Forum,

PS: I have some emails that have been sent to me that I havenâ€™t answered yet. With all that is going on Iâ€™m a bit behind but I will answer them eventually when I can get some personal things taken care of.

Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Take your time Vern. We know the issues you are facing are far more important right now than this forum. Hope all is going well! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Doug said
Take care of yourself and Kathy first
You both are in our thoughts and prayers

Don & Family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

they are right, don't feel like you have to keep up with us right now, you need to put your energy in your personal life. How is Kathy doing today?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been on vacation for the last few weeks and didn't read about your trials until today. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with all of you, Vern. Please keep us posted. We care!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> they are right, don't feel like you have to keep up with us right now, you need to put your energy in your personal life. How is Kathy doing today?
> [snapback]127777[/snapback]​


Very nervous, her surgery is in the morning. Told her we just need to get it over with so we can take a real vacation.









Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You and Kathy hang in there, Vern! Know that you have a lot of thoughts and prayers heading your way. From a 'functional' family over 2,000 strong!

And, thank you for taking your precious time away from that to get us back on line. You really shouldn't have, but we are all glad you did. Thank you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

AMEN to that! We're with both of you all the way, Buddy!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good luck with the medical issues. Take care of yourselves first and foremost.

Once all is well, just make sure the $25,000 donation I sent in gets to the right account.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

vern38 said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > they are right, don't feel like you have to keep up with us right now, you need to put your energy in your personal life. How is Kathy doing today?
> ...


and we'll all go with you!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm one of them, but I've already got the tag


----------

